# Name Your Reo



## Rob Fisher

With all the new REO's arriving at great speed I thought it would be prudent to have a thread for the naming of your REO if you are that way inclined! I am.

And may I present my newest REO... Her name is Avril!

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Very nice! 

My little friend.
Kazumi with his new brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can I introduce you all to Cheryl!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

Amazing photoshop skills there Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

As you know my Red Sky Cruiser ... not a Reo is called Matilda. Were a lot of pics of men, but found this. Sums her up nicely

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kevkev

Say hello to Kate, my first REO.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hello Kate! You are rather hot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Say hello to Kate, my first REO.


Oh yes, have been eyeing her drip tip at VapeMob. Does look awesome on her.


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay, so i have already introduced Amy, but i did it on the wrong thread hahaha 


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

are any of these ladies available for rent

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kevkev

Metal Liz said:


> Okay, so i have already introduced Amy, but i did it on the wrong thread hahaha
> 
> View attachment 9235
> View attachment 9236


 
Hello Amy Lee. 
The mini is so awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Okay, so i have already introduced Amy, but i did it on the wrong thread hahaha
> 
> View attachment 9235
> View attachment 9236


Can't see enough of Amy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

It gives me great pleasure to introduce to you……. *Black Betty!!*
PS - Don’t be fooled by her size and sexy smile….. She can pack a PUNCH!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## johan

Morne said:


> It gives me great pleasure to introduce to you……. *Black Betty!!*
> PS - Don’t be fooled by her size and sexy smile….. She can pack a PUNCH!!
> 
> View attachment 9265
> View attachment 9266


 
Very nice, but "jirre" she scares me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Hello Kate! You are rather hot!


Phew just looked at Kate again and she stopped me dead in my tracks! Not gonna share what was going through my mind!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> It gives me great pleasure to introduce to you……. *Black Betty!!*
> PS - Don’t be fooled by her size and sexy smile….. She can pack a PUNCH!!
> 
> View attachment 9265
> View attachment 9266


Oooh, she is awesome....the Mini I mean of course!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Morne said:


> It gives me great pleasure to introduce to you……. *Black Betty!!*
> PS - Don’t be fooled by her size and sexy smile….. She can pack a PUNCH!!
> 
> View attachment 9265
> View attachment 9266


 
Congrats dude, Black betty is a stunner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Morne said:


> It gives me great pleasure to introduce to you……. *Black Betty!!*
> PS - Don’t be fooled by her size and sexy smile….. She can pack a PUNCH!!
> 
> View attachment 9265
> View attachment 9266


 
Very cool, and the mini ain't bad either

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

This is *OS* (_uncastrated_), named after the most beautiful animal on earth, the Cape Buffalo (sp. _Syncerus Caffer_) aka African Wild Ox

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> This is *OS* (_uncastrated_), named after the most beautiful animal on earth, the Cape Buffalo (sp. _Syncerus Caffer_) aka African Wild Ox
> View attachment 9289


Clearly not castrated!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Clearly not castrated!


Yip just like me 

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would like to introduce Lily!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to introduce Lily!
> 
> View attachment 9599


 
Good choice! Lilly is also, erm ... so open.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to introduce Lily!
> 
> View attachment 9599


Best choice ever! Both have good ventilation.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Good choice! Lilly is also, erm ... so open.


 
She too is trying to be super light

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hehehe... I just love her music big time! And she is rather easy on the eyes too!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I just love her music big time! And she is rather easy on the eyes too!


 
Yip a real eye opener to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Well suited name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

great name!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Waiting for @Grayz to post in here so we can see what he's decided to name his LP Grand!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dv8

Hi guys i would like to introduce Eva (Green)my first Reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Dv8 said:


> Hi guys i would like to introduce Eva (Green)my first Reo


Loverly. And tell us, how are you enjoying the vape on Eva? To your satisfaction?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @Dv8 

She sure is sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dv8

Andre said:


> Loverly. And tell us, how are you enjoying the vape on Eva? To your satisfaction?


Well she is beast on vaping and on the screen if you know what i mean "cough 300 rise of an empire cough"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## andro

What do u guys think about yolandi at end my mini is soooo white .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> What do u guys think about yolandi at end my mini is soooo white .
> View attachment 9830
> View attachment 9831


Yes, yes....absolutely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

And come on Reonauts, this is not my forte - I need a name for my black Mini.


----------



## Dv8

Andre said:


> And come on Reonauts, this is not my forte - I need a name for my black Mini.


Scarlett the black widow Johansson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dv8 said:


> Scarlett the black widow Johansson


Thanks, I like her, but not enough tantalising ventilation.


----------



## Metal Liz

What about a "well ventilated" katie holmes?






sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooo I do like the name Katie for that sexy little black number you have @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> What about a "well ventilated" katie holmes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


 
Uhmmm, ok - but too well ventilated, must be tantalising - leave something to the imagination - you know, like my Mini, just showing glimpses of the insides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is really hot! And so is Miss Holmes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> And come on Reonauts, this is not my forte - I need a name for my black Mini.


 
LOL I thought she was already named by Baksteen?


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK how about Kaley as in Kaley Cuoco?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some nice black ventilation on that top!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> LOL I thought she was already named by Baksteen?


You mean the Black Witch? No, needs an associative picture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Andre said:


> Uhmmm, ok - but too well ventilated, must be tantalising - leave something to the imagination - you know, like my Mini, just showing glimpses of the insides.


This better? 






sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK how about Kaley as in Kaley Cuoco?
> View attachment 9839


Coming closer, but does not beat your Lily yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> This better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


Much better, that is Katie again?


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> You mean the Black Witch? No, needs an associative picture.


 
Something like this?


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 9842


Oooh, yes not bad at all. Has it got a name?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Andre said:


> Much better, that is Katie again?


Yup 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Oooh, yes not bad at all. Has it got a name?


 
You can choose anything ie. Levinia she doesn't mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

This is such a complex decision, will decide tomorrow. All suggestions, made or to be made, will be carefully considered. Be assured that I will apply my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anne Hathaway?


----------



## Rob Fisher

She sure is a classic beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

I'd like to introduce you all to *Lauren*. Lauren Mellor, a local sexy babe from Sports Illustrated.





She also has that raw tumbled look I admire now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

What about BUFFY or SARAH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> I'd like to introduce you all to *Lauren*. Lauren Mellor, a local sexy babe from Sports Illustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also has that raw tumbled look I admire now


 
Wow! I need a beach cottage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Wow! I need a beach cottage.


 
You can see more of her and others here 

I bet @Andre could find some inspiration too.


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> You can see more of her and others here
> 
> I bet @Andre could find some inspiration too.


 
Thanks Alex, but .... my sanity tends to run away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Thanks Alex, but .... my sanity tend to run away


 
Do you think I can now change careers and become a body painter (with shaking hands and all)?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I'd like to introduce you all to *Lauren*. Lauren Mellor, a local sexy babe from Sports Illustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also has that raw tumbled look I admire now


Oh yeah....no doubt.


----------



## Marzuq

Dv8 said:


> Hi guys i would like to introduce Eva (Green)my first Reo


 

welcome to reoville @Dv8
Eva is a beaut. im sure she will upgrade your vape experience


----------



## Die Kriek

I have a few name ideas for @Andre's new plaything, but with so many Reo's floating around, I'm sure half of them are taken, is there a list somewhere where all the Reo names can be seen (also, I like the 'history' behind the names )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Die Kriek said:


> I have a few name ideas for @Andre's new plaything, but with so many Reo's floating around, I'm sure half of them are taken, is there a list somewhere where all the Reo names can be seen (also, I like the 'history' behind the names )


 
Like the idea; should start a sub-thread: "Reo Names etc"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Die Kriek said:


> I have a few name ideas for @Andre's new plaything, but with so many Reo's floating around, I'm sure half of them are taken, is there a list somewhere where all the Reo names can be seen (also, I like the 'history' behind the names )


 
would be a brilliant idea to start a thread like that. also would help us keep track of how many reos are out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Like the idea; should start a sub-thread: "Reo Names etc"


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/list-of-reoville-residents.4470/ -- and so the list begins

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf

so after much deliberation and internal struggles I have deceided to call my Mini Emma Rose. Due to the natural beauty of this mod, and to the memory of my 5mnth old baby girl Emma that I never got to meet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Golf



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

please dont post a REO without a door looking for a name - this thread WiLL become NSFW quick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

PeterHarris said:


> please dont post a REO without a door looking for a name - this thread WiLL become NSFW quick


I have a cool boss, post away


----------



## Yiannaki

So this is way overdue on my side 

But here it is in any case....

Please meet Katy (Perry) my SL/LP Mini 
I thought i would do some @Rob Fisher style photoshop

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> So this is way overdue on my side
> 
> But here it is in any case....
> 
> Please meet Katy (Perry) my SL/LP Mini
> I thought i would do some @Rob Fisher style photoshop
> 
> View attachment 9968


 
awesome looking Katy. what a beauty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> So this is way overdue on my side
> 
> But here it is in any case....
> 
> Please meet Katy (Perry) my SL/LP Mini
> I thought i would do some @Rob Fisher style photoshop
> 
> View attachment 9968


And like @Rob Fisher would say, She wants me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> And like @Rob Fisher would say, She wants me!


 
She so does indeed!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nooby

I finally found a name for this black anodized Reo with brass button cover and brass RM2... Guys, please say hello to "The Judge" from Judge Dredd of course, for those that do not know...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marzuq

Nooby said:


> I finally found a name for this black anodized Reo with brass button cover and brass RM2... Guys, please say hello to "The Judge" from Judge Dredd of course, for those that do not know...
> 
> View attachment 9979


\
welcome The Judge. fitting name


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> I finally found a name for this black anodized Reo with brass button cover and brass RM2... Guys, please say hello to "The Judge" from Judge Dredd of course, for those that do not know...
> 
> View attachment 9979


Very appropriate....and just keeps on firing and firing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi guys want to show my new Reo and her name is hailie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nice!! What a beauty she is. Welcome Hailie

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 10201
> 
> 
> Hi guys want to show my new Reo and her name is hailie.
> 
> View attachment 10202


 
She looks awesome, congrats


----------



## VapeSnow

Thx guys


----------



## Paulie

Awsome congrats @VapeSnow


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hailie is a beauty! Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @VapeSnow !
Enjoy


----------



## Riaz

nice one @VapeSnow


----------



## Jimbo

Congrats @VapeSnow 
Hailie looks stunning with the Atomic on top.


----------



## VapeSnow

Jimbo said:


> Congrats @VapeSnow
> Hailie looks stunning with the Atomic on top.


Thx ya she vapes like a dream. Just see my 510 thread is not one of the best.


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome stuff @VapeSnow congrats on your new beauty!!! Hope she gives you many happy vaping hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Congrats @VapeSnow  looking good bud! Reos Rock


----------



## MurderDoll

After much deliberation.

I decided to go against @Oupa 's advice on naming my new Reo mini Ironman
This was after @Rob Fisher made a very valid point. 

May I introduce Winona. (This is the only photo I have of her at the moment. Will get better shots when I return home)







Aptly named after my car which is named Winona (Because she likes to Whine.  )






Which was named after Winona Rider (Who can give Robs Super Girl a good running for her money.  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is so damn hot and there is little doubt that she wants me! Oh and the REO is cute too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

so I finally came up with a name that suits my reo. 

Going to call her "the little beast"

those who took a toot on her will know why lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Excellent photo @Cape vaping supplies !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

May I introduce Brooklyn the SL/LP Grand. Named after Brooklyn Decker.




​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And with Brooklyn came the NEW Kiera named after Kiera Knightly.

​ ​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> May I introduce Brooklyn the SL/LP Grand. Named after Brooklyn Decker.
> 
> View attachment 11526
> 
> 
> View attachment 11527​


 
Some awesome fire button(s) Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> And with Brooklyn came the NEW Kiera named after Kiera Knightly.
> 
> View attachment 11528
> 
> View attachment 11529​


 
Lovely driplip, I mean driptip .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I would like to introduce my Reo Mini ...

Thor 

Jip jip Thor is a Mini

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

I will name my Reo when I get her......sigh.....damn the post office strikers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> I would like to introduce my Reo Mini ...
> 
> Thor
> 
> Jip jip Thor is a Mini



Superb name @annemarievdh 
A powerhouse indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Superb name @annemarievdh
> A powerhouse indeed!


 
Jip, i thought its suitable.

...god of thunder...

But I can see I'm gona see a lot of my posts in the "Non vaper reading the forum" thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

MurderDoll said:


>


 
what a beautiful car!!!!

love them fn2's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Back in SA! Some juices awaited me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Welcome back @Andre, enjoy the juice!


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Welcome back @Andre, enjoy the juice!


Thanks @johan. See I have posted this totally at the wrong place....jet lag. Will repost in the Vape Mail thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Thanks @johan. See I have posted this totally at the wrong place....jet lag. Will repost in the Vape Mail thread.


 
Now I'm totally confused, thought my post went awol  and just now posted in the other thread again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

My New Reo LP SL with a Remizer 5 from this day forward he will be known as THE JUGGERNAUT

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh

imtiaaz.ganief said:


> My New Reo LP SL with a Remizer 5 from this day forward he will be known as THE JUGGERNAUT
> View attachment 11722
> View attachment 11723



Love the villain, beautiful reo. And awesome name!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ConradS

Introducing, Midnight Special

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

ConradS said:


> Introducing, Midnight Special


 
Beautiful picture, stunning Reo. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please do tell us about it. Here is your official badge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

ConradS said:


> Introducing, Midnight Special


Congrats and welcome to reoville. Trust u will have an amazing stay 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConradS

Thank you for the welcome! She is lovely so far, black wrinkle Grand LP, Reomizer 2.0 lp with a 1.5ohm ugly coil wicked with Rayon and powered with Vtc 4s. Also added a button to make her more pretty! Coils to get more adventurous soon!


----------



## Andre

ConradS said:


> Thank you for the welcome! She is lovely so far, black wrinkle Grand LP, Reomizer 2.0 lp with a 1.5ohm ugly coil wicked with Rayon and powered with Vtc 4s. Also added a button to make her more pretty! Coils to get more adventurous soon!


Awesome, are you enjoying the vape on her?


----------



## ConradS

Andre said:


> Awesome, are you enjoying the vape on her?


 
Yes, very lekker. It's a big jump from the clearos for me, so first time with a RBA, comparatively much bigger flavour, also feels awesome to hold, so solid and well built.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

ConradS said:


> Yes, very lekker. It's a big jump from the clearos for me, so first time with a RBA, comparatively much bigger flavour, also feels awesome to hold, so solid and well built.


Yip, I made the same jump many months ago. But in retrospect so easy to build and manage, just be patient with yourself. And enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev

Hi everyone. I would like to introduce Emmy my REO Mini. Named after this stunning lady, Emmy Rossum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

kevkev said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to introduce Emmy my REO Mini. Named after this stunning lady, Emmy Rossum.


 

Excellent choice on the name

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Hi

Ok so my new REO will be named after a Fictional character in True Blood, as i don't like the name Deborah for a REO 

may I introduce Jessica 
















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## kevkev

PeterHarris said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok so my new REO will be named after a Fictional character in True Blood, as i don't like the name Deborah for a REO
> 
> may I introduce Jessica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Stunning that Jessica, hope she bites

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

kevkev said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to introduce Emmy my REO Mini. Named after this stunning lady, Emmy Rossum.


nice... i like it. one beauty deserves another


----------



## Marzuq

PeterHarris said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok so my new REO will be named after a Fictional character in True Blood, as i don't like the name Deborah for a REO
> 
> may I introduce Jessica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


hello jessica. good choice of name...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok so my new REO will be named after a Fictional character in True Blood, as i don't like the name Deborah for a REO
> 
> may I introduce Jessica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Very appropriate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Great name @PeterHarris , very fitting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

congrats on all the new beautiful ladies


----------



## annemarievdh

Can say this is Reo heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Ok... I now have a new "Man of Steel". Introducing Henry, baby brother to Hugh. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Reonat said:


> Ok... I now have a new "Man of Steel". Introducing Henry, baby brother to Hugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


my wife says, that they are both hot, good taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations to all the new Reo owners, I believe you will all be as happy as the rest of us with your quality vape gear.


----------



## zadiac

Ladies and Gentlemen, let me introduce _*Selene*_






Named after the character of Kate Beckinsale of the Underworld movies




Because, let's face it: This is what a vampire should look like! She can bite me all day long, every day of my life.

Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for some drip tips, so have to use that one on the atomic, but that's the atty that will be going with Selene for now. I'm sooo amped right now. Can't wait to finish setting her up and start vaping!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, let me introduce _*Selene*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Named after the character of Kate Beckinsale of the Underworld movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, let's face it: This is what a vampire should look like! She can bite me all day long, every day of my life.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for some drip tips, so have to use that one on the atomic, but that's the atty that will be going with Selene for now. I'm sooo amped right now. Can't wait to finish setting her up and start vaping!!



Wow, very fitting name. And they are both beauties. Deneysville is going to rock!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Lily! Old Lily was a Mini and was sold... new Lily is now a Grand! 



Named after the beautiful and very talented UK singer Lily Allen!

To have a look at the real Lily see http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/name-your-reo.3934/page-2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> New Lily! Old Lily was a Mini and was sold... new Lily is now a Grand!
> View attachment 12002
> 
> 
> Named after the beautiful and very talented UK singer Lily Allen!
> 
> To have a look at the real Lily see http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/name-your-reo.3934/page-2


Now that looks stunning @Rob Fisher ! Wow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> New Lily! Old Lily was a Mini and was sold... new Lily is now a Grand!
> View attachment 12002
> 
> 
> Named after the beautiful and very talented UK singer Lily Allen!
> 
> To have a look at the real Lily see http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/name-your-reo.3934/page-2



The SL Reo in a nurse / ambulance look is growing on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> New Lily! Old Lily was a Mini and was sold... new Lily is now a Grand!
> View attachment 12002
> 
> 
> Named after the beautiful and very talented UK singer Lily Allen!
> 
> To have a look at the real Lily see http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/name-your-reo.3934/page-2



wow @Rob Fisher thats an absolute stunner. very nice combination of colors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

zadiac said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, let me introduce _*Selene*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Named after the character of Kate Beckinsale of the Underworld movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, let's face it: This is what a vampire should look like! She can bite me all day long, every day of my life.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for some drip tips, so have to use that one on the atomic, but that's the atty that will be going with Selene for now. I'm sooo amped right now. Can't wait to finish setting her up and start vaping!!



hello and welcome Selene. very fitting name. one of my all time favourite characters.


----------



## Yiannaki

@Lee i have noticed your reo is yet to be named.

I have a suggestion for a name  

Katerina !

Named after Katerina Stikoudi 

PS did I mention she is greek?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> @Lee i have noticed your reo is yet to be named.
> 
> I have a suggestion for a name
> 
> Katerina !
> 
> Named after Katerina Stikoudi
> 
> PS did I mention she is greek?
> 
> View attachment 13414



I don't care if she's Greek or Spartan - she is deliciously beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> @Lee i have noticed your reo is yet to be named.
> 
> I have a suggestion for a name
> 
> Katerina !
> 
> Named after Katerina Stikoudi
> 
> PS did I mention she is greek?
> 
> View attachment 13414


omorfi gineka!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> omorfi gineka!



haha well said


----------



## Lee

Yiannaki said:


> @Lee i have noticed your reo is yet to be named.
> 
> I have a suggestion for a name
> 
> Katerina !
> 
> Named after Katerina Stikoudi
> 
> View attachment 13414


Nothing wrong with that @Yiannaki ! Except that my nieces name is Katerina...
I was thinking of Helena, after Helena Paparizou !?
What you think? Heh!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Nothing wrong with that @Yiannaki ! Except that my nieces name is Katerina...
> I was thinking of Helena, after Helena Paparizou !?
> What you think? Heh!
> View attachment 13415


Another Greek goddess. Works for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Lee , as @Rob Fisher would say : "Winner Winner chicken dinner"  Excellent choice!


----------



## Lee

Yiannaki said:


> @Lee , as @Rob Fisher would say : "Winner Winner chicken dinner"  Excellent choice!


Thank you, gentlemen! So it's official...... Helena it is!
Thanks for your input!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Helena is really hot! And so is the picture! Poultry Meal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Missy, Brooklyn and a few un-named Woodvil's left the family recently so we are very happy to have our newest girl join the family... She is named Amber after this beauty featured with a black car in the movie!

Here are some pictures of Amber Heard and the SL/LP Grand now called Amber!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Missy, Brooklyn and a few un-named Woodvil's left the family recently so we are very happy to have our newest girl join the family... She is named Amber after this beauty featured with a black car in the movie!
> 
> Here are some pictures of Amber Heard and the SL/LP Grand now called Amber!
> 
> View attachment 17067
> View attachment 17068
> View attachment 17069
> View attachment 17070
> View attachment 17071
> View attachment 17072



Amber is a beauty and that black cyclops is the perfect match.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

I dub thee Alexandra 






Thank you RMG *bow*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> I dub thee Alexandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RMG *bow*



You need to post these pics asap in the Reo Mail thread as well kimbo, awesome!


----------



## Dubz

kimbo said:


> I dub thee Alexandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RMG *bow*


Fitting name for such a beaut mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK after much soul searching and Googling I'm happy to announce the new Woodvil has a name! As someone pointed out if you have a close look at the door of the REO you will see an Owl... and what hot chick has an Owl? Athena the Goddess of War and Wisdom!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Very well suited name for that gorgeous "beast" of a beauty Rob.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> OK after much soul searching and Googling I'm happy to announce the new Woodvil has a name! As someone pointed out if you have a close look at the door of the REO you will see an Owl... and what hot chick has an Owl? Athena the Goddess of War and Wisdom!
> 
> View attachment 27468
> View attachment 27469
> View attachment 27470
> View attachment 27471
> View attachment 27472
> View attachment 27473


She was also the daughter of Zeus, and the half sister of Hercules! Please could you name your Gold Anodized SL Hercules  I know it doesn't conform to the norm of having a female name, but that Gold is such a Hercules 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome powerful name @Rob Fisher 
Athena rocks big time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Athena is a cool sounding name Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Great name for a great reo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Please could you name your Gold Anodized SL Hercules  I know it doesn't conform to the norm of having a female name, but that Gold is such a Hercules



I hear you but it will be very difficult to vape on a REO with a man's name... I'm tempted to call her Goldie.


----------



## Ollie

@Rob Fisher What about Amanda? After the flawless beauty Amanda Seyfried






... she definitely wants you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza

next step is mixing a "vapor juice " to go with it all 

Cloud 9 

So we have Rob holding "Athena" tightly in cloud 9

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oliver Barry said:


> @Rob Fisher What about Amanda? After the flawless beauty Amanda Seyfried



I must say I was tempted to use Amanda again but then I would have been confused...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22

BEAUTIFULLLLL


----------



## Rob Fisher

May I introduce the latest REO to be named... Named after Abby Lee Kershaw!

Abby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Abby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

im soo jelly , i also wanna be sucking on Abby

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> May I introduce the latest REO to be named... Named after Abby Lee Kershaw!
> 
> Abby!
> View attachment 28789
> View attachment 28790
> View attachment 28791
> View attachment 28792
> View attachment 28793
> View attachment 28794
> View attachment 28795


Perfect match!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

I don't have my Woodvil yet, but I've already named her. Will reveal when she arrives 

Hint: She already bewitched me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Named: Ana (Ivanovic)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I like Ana a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Well suited name @Andre - Ana I-wanna-wish

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Super name @Andre 
Goes so well with the pics
Ana is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

May I introduce the next Woodvil to be named... Named after Marisa Miller!

Hello Marisa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Wow!
Hello Marisa!
Welcome to the forum
Congrats on being adopted by @Rob Fisher 
Wishing you many intimate moments and happy vapes with the Porcupine collector
Just watch out for the other girls and dont let them get the better of you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Some lovely ladies you have there Uncle Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> May I introduce the next Woodvil to be named... Named after Marisa Miller!
> 
> Hello Marisa!
> 
> View attachment 28838
> View attachment 28839
> View attachment 28842
> View attachment 28840
> View attachment 28841
> View attachment 28843


Very nice Rob, the blond hair and the light wood, perfect match

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Ladies and Gentlemen: May I present to you: *Davina





*

Named after the character that this beauty plays in the the TV Series: The Originals.




The teen witch Davina. She totally bewitched me when I saw her on the site and chose her to come and move in with me. 
Isn't she just gorgeous?!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is stunning @zadiac! Both are! Beaut!


----------



## johan

Davina is just the right name for that stunning woodie @zadiac - very suitable. (PS. glad you found this thread ).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Many thanks to you Uncle Rob. If it wasn't for you, Davina and I wouldn't be together now.


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen: May I present to you: *Davina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Named after the character that this beauty plays in the the TV Series: The Originals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teen witch Davina. She totally bewitched me when I saw her on the site and chose her to come and move in with me.
> Isn't she just gorgeous?!


The perfect fit. Smouldering, mysterious.....


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Many thanks to you Uncle Rob. If it wasn't for you, Davina and I wouldn't be together now.



Happy to play match maker! I know how much I love my new woodies and how much you gonna love Davina! Life is good!


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Uncle Rob and she vapes better than the Grand. I don't know if it's my imagination, but it's like she kicks a little harder and her response time is a bit better for me. Maybe it's because she's a witch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Thanks Uncle Rob and she vapes better than the Grand. I don't know if it's my imagination, but it's like she kicks a little harder and her response time is a bit better for me. Maybe it's because she's a witch?



I see the guys on ECF saying the same thing and I have to say I haven't had anything else in my paws other than Athena and Abby since they arrived. I also think they kick a little better.


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the final naming of the current stock of Woodvils is Dakota after Dakota Rose.









View attachment 29069

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

But I still love Selene very much and I'm going to give her a make over because she deserves it. She kept me happy all this time and I'm not going to push her aside now that Davina is here. I'm going to enjoy both of them together....hehehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> But I still love Selene very much and I'm going to give her a make over because she deserves it. She kept me happy all this time and I'm not going to push her aside now that Davina is here. I'm going to enjoy both of them together....hehehe



100% I feel the same way about Lily, Avril, Old Avril, Dice and Camila!


----------



## andro

im in so much trouble now not to know how to name my new woody ................want something classy , old , like bw movie .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> im in so much trouble now not to know how to name my new woody ................want something classy , old , like bw movie .....



Julie Andrews
Vivien Leigh
Natalie Wood
Grace Kelly
Judy Garland

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

gonna google grace kelly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

do u guys think marilin gonna be to much ?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

Marilyn, not Marilin hahaha.....no it's a good name.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marilyn will work! She is a beauty!


----------



## kimbo

andro said:


> do u guys think marilin gonna be to much ?


Perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

cool marylin it is .

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> cool marylin it is .


Perfect!


----------



## Silver

My goodness, three new woodies named!

@zadiac, congrats on your woodie - i know you will enjoy it! Enjoy to the max

@Rob Fisher , dakota is so cool!!

And @andro, marilyn is certainly a classic! Enjoy! Didnt see a pic of her unless i maybe missed it.


----------



## Andre

Will *Jade* (Jade Thirlwall) do it for you?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

if it performs as the real one did, you have a winner there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Will *Jade* (Jade Thirlwall) do it for you?



Jade will work just perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Meet Lara named after Angelina Jolie in Tomb Raider

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Keith Milton said:


> Meet Lara named after Angelina Jolie in Tomb Raider


I like her!


----------



## Keith Milton

These are my three BF devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Keith Milton said:


> These are my three BF devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jade is a great name @Andre!
Love the way you asked Rob for approval. Ha ha

And Lara is a great name @Keith Milton 
Lara Jolie 
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

This thread was refreshing after lurking in Reoville!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

P.S I'm not naming my reos yet because if I do I will refer to them by their name. The problem comes in when I misplace mods, and I do so regularly, and ask the wife "honey have you seen (insert lady name here)" followed by the wife thinking I have gone mad and all the thinking I'm crazy stuff reignited in her head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> P.S I'm not naming my reos yet because if I do I will refer to them by their name. The problem comes in when I misplace mods, and I do so regularly, and ask the wife "honey have you seen (insert lady name here)" followed by the wife thinking I have gone mad and all the thinking I'm crazy stuff reignited in her head.



They get over it after a while... I got into kak for the first few weeks but now I get asked which one is that?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Well it's not advisable to start something on the weekends. I'll maybe wait till Monday so I can go to work where it's whine free

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Well it's not advisable to start something on the weekends. I'll maybe wait till Monday so I can go to work where it's whine free



Hahahaah! Classic! Bwhahahah!


----------



## Spydro

Ten of the 33 have names, one came with a name attached to it by a previous lady owner. Giving them names is more a girlie thing to me. But I did give some of them names while on ECF for the lady Reonauts.

James Dean - a Jatoba Woodvil named by a lady.



Calmity Jane - a Maple Burl Woodvil 18490 that is a well used ***** owned by many others before me.



Princess Lazuli - a Blue Anodized OG Mini 14500 from the February 2011 run.



Fools Gold - a Gold Anodized LP/SL Grand that I bought on an April 1st.



The Widow - a Black Anodized LP Mini 2.1



Brickles - a Brass Mini 1.0 that weighs and glitters light a brick of gold



Traxxx - a TRA/Black Ano P67



Graxxx - a Hammertone P67



Magpixxx - a White/Black Ano P67



Murderxxx - a Black Wrinkle P67

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

